# Question on these mods?



## Dan81 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I have made up my mind now. I am trying to add as much Horsepower as I can so what do you think about these?

FAST intake manifold
Trickflow heads
High Tech cam package
Push rods
LPE fuel pump
K&N CAI
Pedders Track 2
Flowmaster exhaust
LT Headers

My questions are:
1. How much horsepower do you think is possible from all of this on my 
2004 5.7 GTO?
2. I know it is going to be pricey so what should I start out with first?
3. Would you recommend anything else?

Thanks again for you help. -Dan


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

throw in a set of longtubes to let that breathe. And if you wanted to save some cash look into a package deal from texas speed. Awsome guys with great parts


----------

